# Dash cams and overcabs



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all. Like others of you, I'm looking at getting a dashcam, and would quite like the GPS feature as well.

My overcab has a substantial overhang (Bessie 725) and I'm wondering if mounting the camera in the usual location by the mirror would give GPS signal reception issues.

Has anyone experienced this? Presumably just a case of mounting it down at dash level, but not sure is this has visibility repercussions.

Looking at the Mini 0805 as recommended by Techmoan.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I mount mine low down in the middle of the wind screen without any problems


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have an overcab and my Satnav works perfectly mounted quite high up.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Tuggy

I am sure loads of others will say the same but Google... 'Techmoan' where you get the real low-down on what is worth buying and what is not. Complete with actual footage from the cameras.
He is excellent!

Alan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't have a camera but did have to move my TomTom up beside the mirror on my Arapaho due overheating issues in France last year, my large overhang did not cause any GPS reception problems, so your camera may be fine.

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, fellows.

Doh, Alan, my OP refers to Techmoan! Are you hungover again? :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Thanks, fellows.
> 
> Doh, Alan, my OP refers to Techmoan! Are you hungover again? :lol:


     

...but it never hurts to remind anyone of what an excellent site he has   
Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine is mounted centrally just above the parked windscreen wipers

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like many of you are breaking the Law with dashcams and satnavs.

The area of the windscreen which is swept by the wipers must not be obscured by anything. It's an automatic MOT fail.

The only place which is 100% legal for a dashcam is behind the rear view mirror.

Just sayin'.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's ok, just fittin


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> It sounds like many of you are breaking the Law with dashcams and satnavs.
> 
> The area of the windscreen which is swept by the wipers must not be obscured by anything. It's an automatic MOT fail.
> 
> ...


Problem with a motorhome is that the drivers eye line is much higher than in a car where you are almost sitting on the floor.
I am almost looking through the top of the windscreen in the motorhome and the standard mirror gets in the way of vision, particularly on winding mountain roads and French roundabouts. The mirror is useless as there is no rear window and so has been unclipped and chucked in the garage at home.
The last place I want a dash cam is at the top of the screen blocking the view.
Mine is mounted low down in the centre of the screen and just above the wipers. It does not block any vision, even a midget crossing the road in front can be seen. 
Also, there is a wider space at the bottom between the screen and the internal blinds so the dash cam can stay in position with the blinds closed.

Proof of the effectiveness of the mounting can be seen in the videos from the link below.

Richard.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Richard, what you say is perfectly reasonable n logical, but it still won't wash with the MOT tester!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

JWW said:


> Richard, what you say is perfectly reasonable n logical, but it still won't wash with the MOT tester!


The van is just under 3 years old and is being PX'd in the next few weeks.

So, nuts to the MOT Gestapo. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Richard.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

The latest update ( MOT special notice 02-14) to the MOT test says:

Item 3: View to the Front
To clear up some confusion when considering 'view to the front', from receipt of this special notice you should consider the following before failing for damage or obstruction within the swept area of the windscreen.
From the driver's seat, check the view of the road through the swept area of the windscreen. Only fail the vehicle if there is damage or an obstruction -
ï‚·
in zone A, greater than a 10mm diameter circle and which materially affects the driver's view of the road.
ï‚·
in the remainder of the swept area, greater than a 40mm diameter circle and which materially affects the driver's view of the road.
Note: Where any damage or obstruction does not impair the driver's view of the road, the vehicle should pass. If it only affects the driver's view of the sky or the bonnet then this is not to be considered a reason for rejection. This is a general assessment of driver's view - you are not required to speculate on the effects on tall or short drivers. Any manufacturer's original design characteristics are to be accepted.
The inspection manual will be amended at the next available opportunity.

Where :-

Zone 'A is:
. in the swept area of the Windscreen
. 290mm wide
. centred on the centre of the steering
wheel.

see Here:

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/mot-testing-guide-inspection-manuals-and-special-notices

and Here for a simpler interpretation:

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_830.htm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: 

tony


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

you could always take it off while it has its MOT
or is that to simple??
only my thoughts
Misty


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought a dashcam with GPS and was very disappointed in its performance in my Aclass.  

The GPS invariably placed my house in the middle of an irrigation reservoir, 300m from the nearest public road. The first time it happened I was driving north, so I thought that might be the problem. However, I got the same result when I transferred it to my car and travelled south. It also jumped by about 500m at random, both in the direction of travel and at right-angles to it.

My TomTom and my laptop with separate GPS receiver both manage to recognise my position 99.9% of the time. I think I might have just been unlucky with the device which I had (and I got a refund) but I suggest that you consider how accurate you require your GPS to be: obviously, an inaccurate GPS position leads to an inaccurate speed, which you might be relying on in the case of an insurance claim.

All of my devices are placed on the dashboard (although I do not have your overhead lump), where they do not affect my vision but are within reach in case they switch off for some reason or need resetting (by passing to the co-pilot).

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have other units for nav, but seeing the video played back with mapping alongside seemed like a pleasant toy to play with. The GPS mount doesn't cost much more than the non-GPS one, so it's not going to break the bank, but thought I'd ask for the experience of others.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm planning on getting the same unit Tuggs, but it'll be top right of the screen just inside the swept area, which does not impeded my view of the road, unlike the reversing mirror which does.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a note to say the Mini 0806 is now the latest model added to the current range, although there has been wide ranging reviews.

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm planning on getting the same unit Tuggs, but it'll be top right of the screen just inside the swept area, which does not impeded my view of the road, unlike the reversing mirror which does.


Just a thought, Kev. The 0805 only swivels up and down, so if you mount it off centre I think you'll find the view is off to one side. Unless you can use a wedge to point it straight ahead.

Or have you got a different mounting system in mind?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It has a very wide field of View Tuggs, so not really a problem.

link


----------



## mikejj55 (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Are there any issues associated with sticking the mount for a dash cam directly on top of the dash (Fiat Ducato) - I am thinking of that section of dash which can be raised as a document holder - rather than hanging down from the top of the windscreen. That way I can avoid interferring with the Remis concertina blinds.

The big issue I guess is the unit overheating from direct sunlight.

Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Fit it from the interior rear view mirror with a device similar to the one fitted to this Mobius camera - the Remis blinds join without touching anything -


----------



## mikejj55 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Keith that looks like a very secure solution. However, the review camera display is fed into the rearview mirror so can't dispense with the mirror and use the bracket. What a pity.


----------

